
Superbug involved in Tijuana surgery infections shows concerning mutation - spking
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/health/sd-no-pseudomonas-update-20190111-story.html
======
arunforthemunni
It can get even worse, going beyond breaking antibiotics, and actually
consuming them as a nutrition source.

[https://www.sciencenewsforstudents.org/article/nom-nom-
these...](https://www.sciencenewsforstudents.org/article/nom-nom-these-
bacteria-eat-antibiotics-lunch)

